# Lobster has laid eggs again



## atomicsmoke (Jan 27, 2017)

Title is a joke on the last week thread
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/257608/lobster-stuffed-portabella#post_1658372

This time a salad: cellery, red pepper












IMG_20170127_175600.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Jan 27, 2017






Yolk as a salad dressing












IMG_20170127_180117.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Jan 27, 2017


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jan 27, 2017)

Why must you post this stuff?  You make me hungry each time!

I hope the eggs continue to be laid!  I'm loving this!


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 27, 2017)

Yummyness


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 28, 2017)

Beautiful!

It looks absolutely delicious!

Al


----------



## tropics (Jan 28, 2017)

Nice plate of yummies

Richie


----------



## ab canuck (Jan 28, 2017)

That does look very appetizing......   I would like to place an order please......


----------

